# Best time to train?



## Hardcore_Daddy (Jan 6, 2015)

What is the best part of the day to train f


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Morning, as natural test levels are at its highest.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

just after the Soaps


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Fvck knows but I train at 9am and have def gained using that method.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Whenever it suits you


----------



## Hardcore_Daddy (Jan 6, 2015)

I normally only train at about 5:30 or 6:30pm then have tea after that lol I usually find I cba during the day and morning will be a no go as preg misses is in bed where my weights are and she will have a paddy if I even dare lol


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Just before the anabolic window.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

late as possible in the day


----------



## Hardcore_Daddy (Jan 6, 2015)

Whats anabolic window?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

DappaDonDave said:


> Just before the anabolic window.


Is that next to the round window? :laugh:

sorry I'll get my coat.


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

approx 16:47


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

> Is that next to the round window? :laugh:
> 
> sorry I'll get my coat.


No, that's the analbollock window, totally different.


----------



## Hardcore_Daddy (Jan 6, 2015)

> Is that next to the round window?
> 
> sorry I'll get my coat.


No round windows in my house


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Hardcore_Daddy said:


> What is the best part of the day to train f


I spent years trying to decide mate. Truth is anytime day or night is fine. What really matters is that your training consistantly

SickC


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

DappaDonDave said:



> No, that's the analbollock window, totally different.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

View attachment 163925


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Natty Steve said:


> Morning' date=' as natural test levels are at its highest.[/quote']
> 
> This.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Theres pros and cons to all times @Hardcore_Daddy mate just go with what suits your lifestyle and phuckn smash dat chit like a beast 

SickC


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Starz said:


> This.


Yet your greatest cardiovascular efficiency and muscle strength is at 5pm...


----------



## Decader (Jan 4, 2015)

After two lines of creapure


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Mingster said:


> Yet your greatest cardiovascular efficiency and muscle strength is at 5pm...


Doesn't that depend on what time you get up or is it the same regardless?

I cant see it being the same if you get up at 6am as opposed to 10am.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

banzi said:


> Doesn't that depend on what time you get up or is it the same regardless?
> 
> I cant see it being the same if you get up at 6am as opposed to 10am.


Hey, don't ask me. I'm simply quoting from this chart... 

View attachment 163926


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Mingster said:


> View attachment 163925


That's me fvcked then, I train at 6.30 am and I just thought they hadn't paid the gas bill!!


----------



## QPRsteve13 (Jun 6, 2013)

I train at 6am nice start to the day


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

There isn't a universal 'best time to train'. Some folk train better in the morning, and others in the evening. It's just a case of finding the time that's good for you & fits in with the rest of your life.

I quite like training first thing, but I need it would mean getting up at stupid o'clock in the morning, so I don't do it.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Mingster said:


> Hey, don't ask me. I'm simply quoting from this chart...
> 
> View attachment 163926


Lol, didnt see that, what a pile of shizte that is, its based on you getting up at six, if you dont all the timings are out.


----------



## Hardcore_Daddy (Jan 6, 2015)

SickCurrent said:


> I spent years trying to decide mate. Truth is anytime day or night is fine. What really matters is that your training consistantly
> 
> SickC


Would a 24hr gap be needed? Say I train at 5:30pm today is 24hrs later necessary


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

banzi said:


> Lol, didnt see that, what a pile of shizte that is, its based on you getting up at six, if you dont all the timings are out.


Funnily enough my standard day generally follows these timings. I also tend to do the majority of my training around 5 ish. Having said that I train when I can and I've done morning and late evening sessions, together with early morning sessions straight after night shift without noticing a great deal of difference.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

When the Sun and the Moon are in conjunction as seen from Earth in an alignment.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

well apparently the body dips around 2-3pm naturally which is why we want to nap, so not then. 10 and 5 ish are supposedly the more active time is you follow the average sleeping pattern


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

On a serious note, just whenever suits you best, if you have numerous options then whenever you feel you get the best workout.


----------



## Paullow (Oct 9, 2012)

Boshlop said:


> well apparently the body dips around 2-3pm naturally which is why we want to nap, so not then. 10 and 5 ish are supposedly the more active time is you follow the average sleeping pattern


2.30pm is my time 

I like that as it is not too busy (although rammed today) and you can have 3 meals before and then plenty of food after. I hate training in the morning with low food intake.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Paullow said:


> 2.30pm is my time
> 
> I like that as it is not too busy (although rammed today) and you can have 3 meals before and then plenty of food after. I hate training in the morning *with low food intake*.


Thats not physical, its all psychological.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Hardcore_Daddy said:


> Would a 24hr gap be needed? Say I train at 5:30pm today is 24hrs later necessary


Certainly not mate. You could train the next am after some rest and nutrition...I've trained 2x per day at times - am and pm


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Natty Steve said:


> Morning' date=' as natural test levels are at its highest.[/quote']
> 
> What's natural test?


----------



## Hardcore_Daddy (Jan 6, 2015)

SickCurrent said:


> Certainly not mate. You could train the next am after some rest and nutrition...I've trained 2x per day at times - am and pm


Yea ive done the 2x last year I actually enjoyed 2 30 mins intense session but I dont go to a gym I just use dunbells at home lol

Im not a body builder or anything lol just wanting to pack some muscle and some added strength


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

sen said:


> What's natural test?


Test...Its short for a male hormone called testosterone. :smartass:


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

sen said:


> What's natural test?


Bull semen


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

3.27pm


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

I cant train unless I have had at least 2/3 meals in my body.... breakfast/lunch and a pre workout snack.... If I went on just one meal with hardly any carbs it is horrible

I train at 5:30-6 each night after my days intake of calories.... I then consume another couple meals after my workout


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

sen said:


> What's natural test?


Its a new UGL!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

when there are less people in the gym and you don't have to queue


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Whenever suits you, I never have a set time am or pm and the weight stays the same.

I was in yesterday within an hour of waking and hit a PR


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

No best time to train. Best time to train depends on YOU and when YOU feel it's your best time to train. Period.


----------



## Hardcore_Daddy (Jan 6, 2015)

I only ever usually feel like it at tea time around 5pm lol I used to train at 12pm then 6pm daily loved them days lol


----------



## Crash_Randycoot (Jan 1, 2015)

9 in the morning after scrambled eggs.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

I train 8pm ish for me it works nicely.

i've had plenty of food. got nothing to do afterwards so i can destroy myself then crawl into bed afterwards


----------



## Hardcore_Daddy (Jan 6, 2015)

Crash_Randycoot said:


> 9 in the morning after scrambled eggs.


I love eggs but they make me constipated if I eat too many in a week lol


----------



## Straighthate (Dec 22, 2014)

Starz said:


> This.





Natty Steve said:


> Morning' date=' as natural test levels are at its highest.[/quote']
> 
> you do realise natural fluctuations in test levels within the normal physiological range make no difference in gains?


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Straighthate said:


> you do realise natural fluctuations in test levels within the normal physiological range make no difference in gains?


I actually don't think training at a set time would? nor, do I think training at any given time essentially? @Mingster I thought theoretically speaking training of a morning when Testosterone is of a peak, would perhaps = a better input & training performance? hence why I x2 what Natty Steve'o said, ultimately the bigger picture here is when an individual feels he can go and give it his all, whether that be the morning, noon or night. so a training time? irrelevant you ask me! I like to train of a morning, because I can then rest & throughout the day manage my meals better & I also feel more ''Go'' in the morning for me to train.


----------



## Straighthate (Dec 22, 2014)

Starz said:


> I actually don't think training at a set time would? nor, do I think training at any given time essentially? @Mingster I thought theoretically speaking training of a morning when Testosterone is of a peak, would perhaps = a better input & training performance? hence why I x2 what Natty Steve'o said, ultimately the bigger picture here is when an individual feels he can go and give it his all, whether that be the morning, noon or night. so a training time? irrelevant you ask me! I like to train of a morning, because I can then rest & throughout the day manage my meals better & I also feel more ''Go'' in the morning for me to train.


yes, its whenever you feel like you have enough energy to train hard


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Starz said:


> I actually don't think training at a set time would? nor, do I think training at any given time essentially? @Mingster I thought theoretically speaking training of a morning when Testosterone is of a peak, would perhaps = a better input & training performance? hence why I x2 what Natty Steve'o said, ultimately the bigger picture here is when an individual feels he can go and give it his all, whether that be the morning, noon or night. so a training time? irrelevant you ask me! I like to train of a morning, because I can then rest & throughout the day manage my meals better & I also feel more ''Go'' in the morning for me to train.


I'm not entirely sure that test levels will make a huge difference to training sessions tbh. I'd expect better results from high energy levels and a positive mental attitude. That said, you can have these at any time of day, so the real best time to train is whenever you are able...


----------



## Crash_Randycoot (Jan 1, 2015)

Hardcore_Daddy said:


> I love eggs but they make me constipated if I eat too many in a week lol


I love my eggs, 2 whole and 3 whites, milk, cold pressed oil..... I'v been having the same breakfast for 3 years. I would die without eggs, could never imagine being constipated from them. That must be hard


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Sorry. But the people think that training when their natural test is highest is just deluded


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

banzi said:


> Doesn't that depend on what time you get up or is it the same regardless?
> 
> I cant see it being the same if you get up at 6am as opposed to 10am.


I'm pretty sure the picture is implied waking up naturally to sunlight at 6 am assuming a natural bed time and sufficient sleep.

Obviously not working to a natural cycle would skew this and changes would happen seasonally too.

But I thing you knew that anyway


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Gym time!


----------



## johnniecarpboy (Dec 31, 2014)

this is my routine at the moment,wife gets up at 7.00 for work (gently nudges me awake)'I switch on tv and she brings me a nice cup of coffee.7.30 I wake the kids ups they have 30mins in bed waching tv(gives them time to wake up).8.00 we all have breakfast.they leave for school 8.50(just across the road). then off to the gym for me ye ha.lol:thumb:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

simonthepieman said:


> I'm pretty sure the picture is *implied waking up naturally to sunlight at 6 am assuming *a natural bed time and sufficient sleep.
> 
> Obviously not working to a natural cycle would skew this and changes would happen seasonally too.
> 
> But I thing you knew that anyway


Its a useless poster, it makes way too many assumptions yet doesnt explain any.

6 am daylight, lol, its still dark here at 7.30


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

banzi said:


> Its a useless poster, it makes way too many assumptions yet doesnt explain any.
> 
> 6 am daylight, lol, its still dark here at 7.30


Hence the next paragraph.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

simonthepieman said:


> Hence the next paragraph.


you mean the second paragraph

The next one you havent typed yet.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

banzi said:


> you mean the second paragraph
> 
> The next one you havent typed yet.


Well done grammar correction, you win the the internet.

I bet you are popular on nights out


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

simonthepieman said:


> Well done grammar correction, you win *the the *internet.
> 
> I bet you are popular on nights out


Nice troll attempt.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

banzi said:


> Nice troll attempt.


oh the irony and the further irony of not spotting irony

Any hoo, I don't understand guys like you. Trawling through post after post to try and find some incongruity or some aspect of a generalization you can isolate as a whole and make a pedantic comment about.

At the end of the day, you know exactly what was meant by @Mingster 's post. However to make yourself feel better in your pity hole, you feel the need to make needless comments to take it out of context.

Anyway, i've got work to do. Have fun spending the next 10 hours of your sad little existence, look for more posts you can add your sardonic insights to.


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Whenever you want to train that feels best for you - the vast majority I'd say would be any time between 5-7


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

simonthepieman said:


> oh the irony and the further irony of not spotting irony
> 
> Any hoo, I don't understand guys like you. Trawling through post after post to try and find some incongruity or some aspect of a generalization you can isolate as a whole and make a pedantic comment about.
> 
> ...


internetz is seriouys bidness.

Really mate, dont take everything to heart, its just banter.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

an update.

whilst actually answering a different question, this article answer this debate

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10205484303048018&set=a.1978934514068.2115550.1264291761&type=1&theater


----------



## theBEAST1990 (Aug 4, 2012)

After 2 meals.


----------

